# Clock insert battery - R1 (AB)



## hawkinob (1 Aug 2009)

Hi, 
Have just bought some oval clock inserts which apparently require a type 'R1 (AB) Clock Battery'. Bought the inserts from a UK firm but having trouble locating the battery here in Australia. Have emailed the UK firm (I could have ordered the batteries from them initially but didn't as renewals wouldn't be cheap (I thought that such batteries would be available locally here in Oz!!!!), asking for details of the battery i.e voltage, maker, physical size, etc. but I'm afraid that they don't seem to respond too well. The opening for the battery is about 27mm (1 1/8ins) long by about 9mm (3/8ins wide)
Would someone know or recognise these batteries please? I'll try to attach a picture which I've downloaded from the seller's site.
Thanks,
Bob H.
p.s. Having problems attaching a picture so I'll submit this and (hopefully) send a picture when I've sorted that out.


----------



## hawkinob (1 Aug 2009)

The picture:-




[/img]


----------



## Ugs (1 Aug 2009)

You have the name slightly wrong - it is a R1 (DAB) Battery,

You should be able to locate them in jewelers that sell clocks or a photographic shop.

Here is a UK link. They are very cheap :-

http://www.meantimedesign.com/acatalog/ ... eries.html

Hmm would not let me link. Try meantimedesign.com

Good grief - no links allowed on this forum  Ok do a google for meantimedesign.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Aug 2009)

Ugs":eu03cphi said:


> You have the name slightly wrong - it is a R1 (DAB) Battery,
> 
> You should be able to locate them in jewelers that sell clocks or a photographic shop.
> 
> ...



It's just the spam trap,will wear off after another post or two  

Andrew


----------



## Ugs (1 Aug 2009)

PowerTool":ymj673w5 said:


> Ugs":ymj673w5 said:
> 
> 
> > You have the name slightly wrong - it is a R1 (DAB) Battery,
> ...



Thanks - its just that I only initially registered to help a guy with a Fox scrollsaw problem, saw this thread and wanted to help here too - a little frustrating.


----------



## hawkinob (1 Aug 2009)

Thanks Ugs for the prompt reply. Still can't get any joy from local shops or find any reference on 'Google'. Meantimedesign was the place I got them but they seem to operate "least said soonest mended" as it's difficult to get any response, even had to send them an email some thirteen days after placing the order asking when I might expect to receive the goods. Could have got same items from U.S. but, being a Pom, I stayed with the U.K. mob.
The local shop reckoned that the similar battery is a '23A' but it plays havoc with the inserts. Could be of course that the inserts themselves are faulty but until I know that the battery is the correct one it's hard to know what.
Would you know any details such as voltage or maker(s)?
These are meant as family gifts so it would be useless to have to obtain replacements from UK as the battery wears out.
Thank's again for your trouble.
Bob H.


----------



## Ugs (1 Aug 2009)

Dont know the battery specs but my fave hobby shop sells them for their inserts and they are very approachable and helpful:-

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/

Otherwise I suggest you take the inserts around your local jewelers and photo shops. I am sure they would have a similar battery to power it.


----------



## hawkinob (2 Aug 2009)

Thank you for your truble UGs.
Bob H.


----------



## chipchaser (3 Aug 2009)

Hi Hawkinob

Is this what you are looking for?

_LR1 (N) 1.5 volt battery, also known as AM5-MN9100, for use in torches, radio,alarm, clocks, calculators etc, size 30.2mm x 12mm.
_

Also known by all these names:

TYPE: _N ,KN ,MN9100 ,E90 ,4001 ,AM5 ,910A_ etc 

If so they should be available most places. Duracell and other makers do them. About a £1 each in uk

Good luck in finding them

Graham


----------



## hawkinob (3 Aug 2009)

Thank you Graham. a local shop had the type 'N' and sure enough on the back of the card was :- N LR1.
You're a treasure. Thanks again.
Bob H.


----------



## hawkinob (3 Aug 2009)

To be fair to the vendors of the inserts and to give credit where credit is due, I have now received from them some information about the batteries that would have helped identify the battery here in Oz. A fairly prompt reply this time. Thanks and 'Goodonyer' Meantime design.
Bob H.


----------

